# Vintage 1991 Rollerz Only Car Club shirt by Cartoon, Used, Some Stains, Good Conditio



## omenous (Dec 27, 2004)

I haven't been in the Lowrider scene in over 20 years and I'm surprised my account/password from many years ago still worked....

I wouldn't know how to contact any former Rollerz from back in '91 that may want this design/shirt, so i though I'd post here:

I was cleaning out a closet and found my old Car Club shirt which was designed and silkscreened (i think he did the silkscreen also) by Cartoon.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rollerz-Onl...443?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac23b133
You can view it here: 

Any questions you can hit me up through ebay as i don't use this account here on lay it low and the email associated with this user name is no longer in use by me either.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

$350? :wow:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lmfao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, that's a lot of lunch monies for a t-shirt.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

$350 aint nothing to a baller,

Step your game up!


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Damn someone actually bought that shirt.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Jezuez (May 21, 2015)

Roller history ...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> $350 aint nothing to a baller,
> 
> Step your game up!


how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ole boy wanted 3 bills for a t shirt. fuckkkk


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

He say "some stains"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

This is a great buy


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

Damm.. this one made e LOL.. I got some vintage 1991 Chonez for $400


----------

